# HD on ebay



## Bikephreak (Aug 22, 2010)

I just saw this Davis made Harley Davidson project bike for sale... 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...&_trkparms=algo=LVI&its=I&otn=2#ht_500wt_1154


----------



## grey3speedfrmeuro (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks for posting this, I dont really know how much to spend on such a project just getting the bike carcas to restore. Not sure how smart it is to buy a basket case bike without actually seeing it first hand if it had any cracks in the welds or tube or if there is any warping to the chain ring and other parts etc. Really like the teens and twenties era wish I could find somthing to work on in my region.


----------



## sm2501 (Aug 25, 2010)

As it sits, that bike is a bargain. Chainring and headbadge are worth more than the asking price. Chainrings are easy to straighten if warped.  It would not surprise me to see it sell for $2000 plus.


----------



## walter branche (Aug 29, 2010)

sold for 1575.00


----------



## walter branche (Aug 29, 2010)

1547.00 is the correct price


----------



## Bikephreak (Aug 30, 2010)

Yup... Outta my range.


----------

